# Sgt. David J. Drakulich, 82nd Airborne



## HKphooey (Jan 14, 2008)

Sgt. David J. Drakulich, 22, of Reno, Nev., died Jan. 9 in Chagali, Afghanistan, of wounds suffered when his vehicle struck an improvised explosive device.  He was assigned to the 508th Parachute Infantry Regiment, 4th Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division, Fort Bragg, N.C. 

RIP

 
:asian:


----------



## Drac (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you for your service to our country..


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2008)

.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 14, 2008)

Airborne!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 14, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 14, 2008)

.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 14, 2008)

All who serve are appreciated, and none more than those who make the ultimate sacrifice.  :asian:


----------



## searcher (Jan 14, 2008)

A final.....Hoorah from your brothers.


----------



## LawDog (Jan 15, 2008)

Rest
In
Peace


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 15, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## HG1 (Jan 15, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 15, 2008)

*"At the going down of the sun and in the morning,
We will remember them,*

* We will remember them."*


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 15, 2008)

Rip


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 15, 2008)

.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 15, 2008)

I Know there've been times I've used it before, but the verse is fitting nonetheless:

_"And when he gets to Heaven,_
_To Saint Peter he will tell:_
_'One more soldier reporting, Sir--_
_I've served my time in Hell.'"_

_:asian:_


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 15, 2008)

.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 15, 2008)

. :asian:


----------

